# New DB variant



## sgtdean68w (May 13, 2014)

I was forced to go grocery shopping the other day, so as the better half was looking over everything several times to see what she really wanted, I had one of my famous ADD moments and decided to see what frozen fruits they had. I found a couple tropical fruit mixes with pineapple, mango, and papaya. I picked those up and went to the juice isle to get the real lemon. Right next to the lemon juice was lime juice, and next to that was key lime juice. I thought that would go great with the tropical fruit so I bought a couple small bottles. I'm going to start it in the next couple weeks as I've been busy lately. I'll update when I get it going.


----------



## blackspanish777 (May 13, 2014)

Look forward to hearing about it. I have been wanting to start a tropical DB variant.


----------



## wineforfun (May 13, 2014)

This is basically the recipe Dave calls Tropical Daze. Works out well.


----------



## bkisel (May 13, 2014)

Looking forward to following this thread. Wanted to do something similar to what you're planning but my wife put a nix on it by saying she just isn't interested in anything "tropical".

BTW, former Marine (1962-1966); got out as a Sgt. (E-5).


----------



## beggarsu (May 14, 2014)

Very interesting - I've been looking at those tropical fruit packs in Walmarts and Superstore where they have inexpensive fruit pack brands and wondering if I could do something with them.

Noticed today both Walmart and Superstore selling 2 KG tropical packs $10 or under. - also blueberry 2KG @ $10 and strawberry 2KG @ $8!
---

I'm going to try a batch of Tropical Daze.


One thing though, better buy the lime juice now. I heard some weird news the other week , limes are becoming more expensive than caviar and hard to get - something to do with drug cartels in Mexico and bad weather.


----------



## chasemandingo (May 22, 2014)

I made a tropical skeeter pee last summer and remember having a glass around early July. A really nice memory. So I am planning to make another batch soon. My only beef is that the pineapple ended up giving the wine a burnt taste. Kinda hard to explain. This time around I will be using a lemon orange mango combo and see if that suites my tastes better.


----------



## dangerdave (May 22, 2014)

My tropical version usually involves the bags of pineapple/mango/peach/strawberry available in my local Walmart or Sam's Club. Your variation sounds good, Dean, with the lime juice and the papaya. My tropical sees to come out a bit "warm" (higher ABV), probably because the tropical fruit has a little more natural sugars in it than the berries I use for the DB. The next one I make, I will start with a slightly lower OG, in order to compensate.

Just an FYI.


----------



## mhopkins (Apr 16, 2019)

dangerdave said:


> My tropical version usually involves the bags of pineapple/mango/peach/strawberry available in my local Walmart or Sam's Club. Your variation sounds good, Dean, with the lime juice and the papaya. My tropical sees to come out a bit "warm" (higher ABV), probably because the tropical fruit has a little more natural sugars in it than the berries I use for the DB. The next one I make, I will start with a slightly lower OG, in order to compensate.
> 
> Just an FYI.



I heard you have a recipe page ... can you pint me to it? Thanks! Mark


----------

